# Big South Fork



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I wish! Big South Fork was my first endurance ride ever. Gorgeous, good trail, fairly rocky though so consider hoof protection. If it's hot, be careful, the big hill is tough and steep and your saddle had better fit or you'll slide backwards off your pony's rump!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

how did it go?!


----------

